# Sushi Night



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

The last meal in my kitchen before redecorating for Christmas dinner. Wife loves all the fancy setup and decor, but I'm happy with the simple and understated setup. I like letting my food be the decor. Bright colors and the attractive display of our sushi party (2 guests, wife and I). Overkill,  nah, we enjoy every minute! What's life if you don't live it.

Kuramoto oysters on the half, wasabi greens and unfiltered sake as an appetizer.






Assorted rolls
Sashimi: ono, bluefin, yellowfin, albacore, king salmon
Squid salad, octopus salad, seaweed salad and picked ginger.
Miso soup
Pepperfin with albacore and ono
Not pictured, spicy tuna though it is in some of the rolls.
Dessert, mango mochi (purchased)


----------



## justplainbob (Dec 21, 2019)

so, ummmmm, what temp do you cook all of this at?
how long?
internal temp?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

Good lord! That is one fine looking meal! Your presentation is beautiful. Makes me want to get some sushi on the way home.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

What Saki was that?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2019)

Man that is a beautiful layout of elegant good. BIG LIKE!! love the plates too.


----------



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> What Saki was that?



I forget the specific name, but it was one of the Aladdin unfiltered sake. I hadn't seen this one before. Something lightly lemony. I think it was under $14, maybe under 10?


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 21, 2019)

That looks like. Perfection.


----------



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

justplainbob said:


> so, ummmmm, what temp do you cook all of this at?
> how long?
> internal temp?


Like dark beer, warmed above refrigerator temp, lol.


fivetricks said:


> That looks like. Perfection.


Thank you, it's close. My roll/rolling skills need a lot of improvement. Takes practice and I don't practice that often.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow does that look good!!! My daughter and her husband just took a tripe to Japan(supposedly to watch  a couple rugby games) but the only photos we got were of food. 99.9% sushi. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm super drooling over those amazing ingredients you have access to!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 21, 2019)

Beautiful plates! Did you pickle your own ginger?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2019)

Absolutely scrumptious, S-met. That mouthwatering layout brings back wonderful memories of a former SMF member.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh, my....  This is one fantastic looking dish!!!! BIG like! I wish I had something like that but unfortunately there is no way I can get any really fresh fish in my area...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow! Really nice. Slices of Sashimi look perfect. Why didn't you show the centers of at least half of each roll. I bet they are pretty too...JJ


----------



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Beautiful plates! Did you pickle your own ginger?


No. Its so cheap and available at local shops. Same for the octopus,  squid and seaweed salads.


pushok2018 said:


> Oh, my....  This is one fantastic looking dish!!!! BIG like! I wish I had something like that but unfortunately there is no way I can get any really fresh fish in my area...


Frozen actually works better and is usually more "fresh." Easier to slice thinly too.


chef jimmyj said:


> Wow! Really nice. Slices of Sashimi look perfect. Why didn't you show the centers of at least half of each roll. I bet they are pretty too...JJ


Great idea, maybe next time. But they probably look better whole. My rolling skills are lacking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow!
What a delicious looking meal!
I sure wish I had access to sushi grade fish like that!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## buckshot billy (Dec 22, 2019)

Unbelievable spread there, that’s impressively executed and I’ll bet the cost of that was nothing to scoff at. If someone invited me to dinner and laid that out in front of me I’d be speechless.

Did you make the salads and cut radish etc. or buy some of that stuff pre made?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 22, 2019)

Said in Homer Simpson voice:  mmmmmmm-Suuuuushiiiiiii
LIKE!


----------



## S-met (Dec 22, 2019)

buckshot billy said:


> Unbelievable spread there, that’s impressively executed and I’ll bet the cost of that was nothing to scoff at. If someone invited me to dinner and laid that out in front of me I’d be speechless.
> 
> Did you make the salads and cut radish etc. or buy some of that stuff pre made?


Cost was nothing to scoff at for sure. But sometimes you just need splurge. 

Squid, octopus, seaweed and pickled ginger was pre-made. There are several great Asian markets about 45 min from me. Oto's market in particular has a great fish counter. They checked each oyster before bagging for sale.

We shredded the daikon ourselves, used one of the wavy y-peeler (https://www.templeofthai.com/cookware/cutters-peelers-graters/papaya-salad-peeler-kiwi)


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 22, 2019)

Damn. Looks great


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 22, 2019)

WOW! The only sashimi I've ever made was on the trip back to port in my old Proline, a bottle of teriyaki a nd a knife while we were cleaning salmon or albacore. I never dreamed someone could assemble a beautiful sushi spread in their own home like you've done. Huge LIKE! RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

Beautiful presentation!

I will admit though , I don't know much about Sushi and it seems to be quite popular these days.

But, is uncooked fish safe to eat?

Scares me to think about all those parasites found in fish.

John


----------



## S-met (Dec 22, 2019)

BandCollector said:


> Beautiful presentation!
> 
> I will admit though , I don't know much about Sushi and it seems to be quite popular these days.
> 
> ...


Completely safe with precautions. Slightly less safe if preparing from your own fresh-caught.
Regarding safety:  I'm quoting times and temps from memory so they may not be exactly correct. 
Commercially frozen is -30 and kills the parasites in 2 hrs. Home freezers are not as cold thus require longer freeze times, 1 week is sufficient. 

Freezing also makes it easy to slice thinly.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks S-met,

I now stand partially educated.   Though still a bit queasy about consuming raw fish.

Merry Christmas Everyone,

John


----------



## S-met (Dec 23, 2019)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks S-met,
> 
> I now stand partially educated.   Though still a bit queasy about consuming raw fish.
> 
> ...



D
 DavoMac
 just posted this thread:




__





						Sous Vide and Pasteurization Discussion...
					

https://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/41598/what-parasites-are-problematic-in-sous-vide  This thread is for learning only.... Post discussions will not be answered, as the experts are in the discussion link....



					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




A link in there had this:
Freezing kills anisakids, and in this way the food industry ensures that worms pose no health risk in fish that is served raw. For commercial retailers, the FDA recommends freezing and storing the fish in a blast freezer for seven days at −20°C/−4°F, or for 15hours at −35°C/−31°F. Most sushi is, in fact, frozen before it is served; the 1994 FDA study found that all but one of the anisakid worms spotted in the Seattle sushi were dead or dying—casualties of the freezing process. If done improperly, however, freezing can negatively affect the taste and texture of the fish.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 23, 2019)

Damn man that all looks great. A thing of beauty! You got some skills. Points for sure!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 23, 2019)

S-met said:


> D
> DavoMac
> just posted this thread:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your research Dave.

Perhaps my 2020 resolution may be to try some Sushi but the thoughts of those Anisakid Worms still gives me the willies! 

I've decided. . .I'm going to leave the consumption of Sushi to those braver than me.

Enjoy All and Merry Christmas,

John


----------

